#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Θα αλλάξει ο Κτιριοδομικός!

## Xάρης

Θα αλλάξει ο Κτιροδομικός όπως προκύπτει από την απευθείας ανάθεση υπηρεσιών συμβούλου έργου σε εταιρία... ηλεκτρομηχανολόγων!!!
Δείτε ΕΔΩ.

Πώς να μην το συνδέσει κανείς με την προεκλογική εκστρατεία της ΝΔ και του Καλαφάτη, πρώην αναπληρωτή υπουργού ΠΕΚΑ (μέχρι 31.03.2014) και πλέον υποψηφίου δημάρχου Θεσσαλονίκης.

Καλά, τουλάχιστον σχετική με το αντικείμενο εταιρία δεν βρέθηκε να κρατήσουν τα προσχήματα;
Κτιριοδομικό, άντε και έχει και κάποια άρθρα για ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά, αλλά και Χωροταξική Πολεοδομική Μεταρρύθμιση σε ηλεκτρολόγους-μηχανολόγους;
Πού είναι ο σεβασμός στο δημόσιο χρήμα και στις θυσίες του ελληνικού λαού;

Εκεί στο ΥΠΕΚΑ πνίγονται όλοι στη δουλειά ή δεν υπάρχουν άξιοι υπάλληλοι να αναλάβουν το έργο αυτό και χρειάζονται συμβούλους για τους νόμους από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα;

----------

